# Datei durchsuchen nach einem bestimmten String



## Friesi (6. September 2004)

Ich schreibe momentan an einem Script und müsste bei dem die /etc/passwd (unter linux) durchsuchen, ob ein User schon vorhanden ist, falls ja, soll true in eine variable, wenn der User noch nicht vorhanden ist, soll false in den Variablen namen.

Nun dachte ich mir mit diesem Befehl zu schauen, ob es den User schon gibt:


```
print "if /~test/ /etc/passwd";
```

Das klappt auch, doch wenn ich z.b. nur "tes" eingebe, kommt der Eintrag auch, er soll aber nur kommen wenn er genau "test" findet, nicht wenn test2 test3 oder tes in der Datei stehen.


----------



## Thomas Pinske (11. September 2004)

Hallo Friesi,

ich würde das Problem lösen, indem ich /etc/passwd öffne, Zeile für Zeile einlese und den Benutzer vergleiche.

Da /etc/passwd das Zeichen ":" als Trennzeichen verwendet, kann man die Funktion split() verwenden, um die einzelnen Spalten eines Datensatzes zu trennen.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Friesi (11. September 2004)

Mhm das ist eine Idee 
Ok versuch ich das mal, danke.


----------

